# vela bella singles ride and Road Rage



## junglejesus (Nov 20, 2005)

Vella bellas first sat singles road ride was fun, the test to estro lvl was unblanced today but none the less fun. Met some great people and had a nice ride. I departed from the group 3/4 of the way through inorder to take kings mt. to skyline to foster city. on the way up kings mt. I was vehicularly (I know its not a word) assualted. He took a corner at very highspeed cutting the corner in my lane, then swerving to push me off the road. I gave him the heavinly directional signal ( U know the one that points you in the right direction for forgivness) to which he took offense and locked up the brakes to turn around and attempt to physically assualt me. Once I got off my bike he changed his mind and retreated to his car where he actually aimed his car at me and attempted to run me and my bike over. I tossed the bike and was going to pull him out of his car but he grabbed my arm first and accelerated down the hill not letting go of my arm till I shook loose. scarry day but all turned out well. 
he is a caucasion male, black hair (short), brown eyes, Blueish silver metallic 4 door sedan (model aprox 2004 2005), 5'10 avg build. was wearing black hoodie and baggy carpenter style faded jeans. body design on the car is something like a toyota camery, I did not get the license as it was up against my leg or bike. 

A bad day indeed but nothing that will break my passion for the ride. 
911 was called and a report filed with CHP any info or further incedents could be related, if you think so contacy chp if the subject is arrested I will go out of my way to IDENTIFY this A-HoLe.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

As much as I want to try a move like what you did, I force myself to restrain(which can be very tough). One false move for him, and I'm potentially dead. The problem with death is, it hurts my riding. You know what I mean. He may get off, or a few years, but I'm still dead. If he runs me off the road, or worst, I run myself off the road trying to avoid his actions, it still way sucks for me.

It sucks that this guy went as far as he did with you, and that no one else was there to witness and help or get a plate #.

Here's to some very safe, incident free, riding in both our futures.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

*This is crazy*

I ride on Kings Mountain Road all the time with no incident. I will keep an eye out for a vehicle matching that description, anyone driving on that road probably lives around there.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm no expert, but, I believe that is considered assault with a deadly weapon as you could have been killed by that idiot.


----------



## junglejesus (Nov 20, 2005)

I hope that someone can possiably get a plate number on this guy. the CHP said they would investigate any leads and I will go out of my way to id this guy. thanks guys.


----------



## Creed (Apr 3, 2003)

*consequences*

That sucks that that happened and I would probably have done what Rensho said, but I think this guy (and people like him) partially behave the way they do is because there is normally no consequences for their actions, like other types of road rage, nobody would normally behave like that, but you put a cage around them and it's suddenly ok to act like a complete jackarse. 

And I hope you have better luck with the CHP then I've had with the SC Sherriff, on 2 different occasions we've been aggressively run off the road, both times we've had witnesses (other cyclist) both times we had license plates and descriptions and after a couple of calls they reluctantly agreed to take it down, and nothing ever came of it (they said nothing ever comes of it). Good luck, I hope you find this guy and Johnny Law has his way with him


----------



## GiantX2 (Feb 14, 2006)

Creed- where are you riding in SC County that you would have to call the Sheriff? Sheriff do not normaly handle anything with the road, and from my experience, they dont care if it is a crime as long is it was commited on a road, then it is CHP's. If you have problems in the future, ask for CHP to come out or ask for the Sheriff supervisor. If you have good ID info, they would be crazy to not want to follow up. 

Junglejesus- glad to hear everything turned out Ok. That is one of my biggest fears, that I tell some one they are number one, and they return. Not like we have much protection around us, and to have to deal with them in riding shoes, not a great situation.

Not to jack your thread, but I figured this was as good a time as any to chime in and say hello. I have been watching the threads for a while, but this was finally a topic I needed to respond to.


----------



## Creed (Apr 3, 2003)

*live oak*

It was in Live Oak, You'd think they'd just tell us we were barkin up the wrong tree and not to bother them, oh well


----------



## junglejesus (Nov 20, 2005)

the sheriffs are responsiable for anything out of a corporated area. they can respond too road cases as well as traveling hells angels meth labs.


----------



## GiantX2 (Feb 14, 2006)

junglejesus, you would not be entirely correct. The Sheriff can respond to traffic but they are not responsible for it. the CHP handles traffic issues in unincorporated areas, unless there is some form of agreement between the agencies. The Sheriff can respond to anything outside of a corporated area (or city), but when it comes to an unincorporated area, the sheriff will generaly handle crimes and the CHP will handle traffic. Though these are considered crimes, they also deal with traffic, and from what I have seen, the Sheriff do not care to handle traffic related issues. That is not a knock on them, it is just my experience.


----------

